# Öhm... Frage! :)



## dune911 (15. September 2002)

Ich will einen Ausschnitt eines Songs einer CD
als MP3 umwandeln um diesen dann bei Flash
einzubauen. Bei meinem alten Rechner ging das
mit dem Programm "SoundoLE" von Creative. Das
funzt jetzt nich mehr, weil ich keinen Soundblaster
mehr hab sondern nur On-Board Sound... 

WELCHE PROGRAMME?  Audiograbber hab ich schon
um in MP3 umzuwandeln. Aber wie nehme ich *.wav´s
auf und womit kann ich diese dann noch schneiden?


----------



## Dunsti (15. September 2002)

mit CdEx (Open Source) kann man beim erstellen der MP3's direkt angeben, von wo bis wo (Zeit) ein CD-Track umgewandelt werden soll.


probiers doch mal damit 


Dunsti


----------



## dune911 (15. September 2002)

jo - das probier ich mal aus  danke


----------

